# Whats a good 3 person tent..



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum but I'll give it a shot. I got my tent stolen along with all my camping equiptment about 5 years ago. I have since replaced everything except the tent and pads and have the urge to get away again. I'm looking at a Columbia Ice Crest for just under $100. and I don't want to spend anymore than that. I need room for the wife and probably at least one dog so the Ice Crest looks plenty big enough. 

Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

you wont find anything of quality for under a bill..... unless you find something used or too heavy to carry in a backpack... will you only be car camping or do you plan to backpack into back country? a light tent can do it all. i would want a three person under 6 pounds packed weight. under 5 for a 2 person

ive had good luck using Kelty tents on most of my expeditions... i allways have a black lab with me and never had a problem with kelty holding up... even living out of them for 6 months at a time.
i recommend a double wall tent with a rainfly that goes to the ground and the use of a groundcloth such as a piece of heavy plastic.... also the use of liquid seam sealer on all seams prior to its first use... regardless of brand.

if under a bill is what you insist on I would try the used gear forum at whiteblaze.com a community of extreme long distance backpackers---> http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=69 

for new quality gear checkout campmor www.campmor.com ? their return, repair, exchange policy for those out "doin it" is second to none


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Freight Train I'll look into that. I probably won't be doing any backpacking with this tent because the wife can't get around that well anymore. I do like a Kelty though.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I bought a dome tent from REI coop many years ago. It was under their logo brand. It lasted quite a few canoe camping trips and some backpacking. 
Might be worth also to check out the Cabela's catalog for their better tent selections for some that might be on a good sale.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like my eurekas i have 3 look for good sales at camp mor .com

sometimes you catch a real good sale and get near a bill.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have owned several Eurekas, and I don't think you can beat them, if you're car-camping as opposed to backpacking. REI used to make some lighter tents that were good as well.(But still not as good as a Eureka) Good luck and I hope you're a "happy camper" soon!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

In my opinion, a good three person tent is a six person tent.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Look at Eureka Timberline. I've had one for years and it has been great.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I always liked the Eureka tents. They have kept me warm and dry when others I camped with didn't fare the same. Moderate price and easy to put up.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh wow, and here I hate Eurekas! Every single one we ever had leaked from the bottom... guess it was just a fluke? :shrug:


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

If your not worried about weight, go check out your local wally world. for a little bit better quality, Sears carries some tents too. The swiss army gear tent I got at wally world works great. I got a 4 man tent for me and my fiance, and it hold all our crap, and air matress, and more than enough room to deal with walking into the tent wet or muddy, without mucking up your sleeping area. Unless you go spend a much bigger chunk of change, no matter what tent you buy, set it up in your living room, and go over all the seams with seam sealer. I lucked out with this tent, it survived a minor monsoon one weekend, and didn't leak a drop. My brother just got a new tent ( different brand) and it leaked like a seive)


----------



## theakersfamily (Feb 24, 2007)

While I do not own a 3 person tent I do own two very nice tents. One is a Marmot and the other is a Macpac. 
Both are well made, rugged tents that will stand up to extended use. The macpac is the better of the two. I have weathered out snowstorms and torrential downpour in it without any problems. I took the marmot tent on a cross country bike ride and used it every night for over a month. I have heard good things about LL bean's  tents, they seem to be a good bargain.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

You might try here I have coupon codes if you want them,paula
http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/browse/browse.asp?c=13&s=420


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

paulaswolfpack said:


> You might try here I have coupon codes if you want them,paula
> http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/browse/browse.asp?c=13&s=420



Thank you Paula, thats a pretty good site. I found a couple tents I would like and they are $50 cheaper here than most other sites. 

Now for the next question. The Eureka Tetragon 7x7 looks nice but it's footprint is tent material and not the tarp material I'm use to. Is this puppy going to leak? and I'm going to bring a tarp to lay under it, isn't that going to catch and hold water against the bottom of the tent?

Sorry, but I'm not used to these new tents and there have to be about a thousand different ones out there.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I had a Eureka, think it was a timberline, that I backpacked all over Europe, Canada and the U.S. in. It was a little heavy. When I bought it, i didn't know anything about tents at all, but it was tote-able. It claimed to be a three person, but two people with gear was snug and two people with gear and a dog was just shy of too much. I had it for almost four years. Used it at least six months out of each of those years.

the dog finally killed it tearing through the door to get at a possum that was snuffling around in the middle of the night. I switched to a kelty. It didn't last as long in normal use.

Nowadays, I'm too old and fat to backpack, so we have a big coleman dome. Weighs a ton, but I can stand up in it.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> In my opinion, a good three person tent is a six person tent.



Well I have to disagree, I prefer a 2 person tent for me and 2 members of the swedish womens volley ball team.... :baby04: 


Sorry I just couldn't resist.. :dance:


----------

